# عذوبة الرب يسوع



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2009)

ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه (مز 34 : 8) .







طوبى لمن يدرك هذا الحب وسعيد هو من يذوق عذوبتة محبة العالم كلها غرور وخداع ومحبه يسوع وحدها ثابته صادقه أمينه هادئة، رصينه لا تتغير ولا تتقلب الى الدهر، كل ما في الخليقة زائل ومائل للعدم أما يسوع فهو أزلي أبدي لا يتغير هو المستحق المحبة وحده دون الخليقة بأسرها، أحب يسوع فوق كل شيء فوق كل خليقة فوق كل عذوبة ، احبه كما أحبك ، أحبه بلا قياس ، مغبوط هو الذي يصل الى عمق هذه المحبة وويل لمن يفضل شيئاً مهما كان على محبة يسوع الى كل من يحب يسوع يصير معه واحداً وتصير السماء سماءه والملكوت ملكوته ويملك معه الى الأبد.






أيتها المحبة المقدسه محبة يسوع الفاتنه ألا يشتعل لهيب نارك في قلبك وسهامك تخترق فؤادي واحشائي فذوبي يا نفسي واسبح يا قلبي في مياه هذه المحبة الصافيه ، يا لها من نار مقدسة، نار محبته لا توصف ، نار محبة الله نار مقدسه محرقه ومذيبه ولكنها منعشه ولذيذه ومرطبة للروح إنها تحرق وتذيب الشر، تنقي القلب وترفعه الى العلاء ، أيتها المحبة النقيه تعالي واسكني واستريحي في قلبي ليستريح قلبي فيك، ادخليني الى مرعاك الخصيب اضيئي واشرقي ارتفعي اروي غليلي بردي ورطبي لوعة أشواقي التائقة اليك ، اضبطي بيدك وقربيني نحوك لأني أشتاق الى الوصول اليك .[/SIZE]






يا محبة الله يا ملكة الفضائل وسلطانه القلوب يا من تملكين بالعدل والسعاده في يمينك ، أملكي عقلي وقلبي وفؤادي وشعوري وإحساسي ، استولي وتسلطي على كل ما في، حولي كل عاطفة فيّ اليك حتى لا أحس ولا أشعر إلا بك ، حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات (نش 5 : 16) يسوع ما اجوده ما أجمله (زك 9 : 17).






اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش 1 : 3).
اسندوني باقراص الزبيب أنعشوني بالتفاح فإني مريضة حباً (نش 2 : 5).

تحت ظله اشتهيت الجلوس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي (نش 2 : 3).
فماذا يجيب الرب يسوع : أريني وجهك سمعني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل (نش 2 : 14).
كلك جميل يا حبيبتي ليس فيك عيبةٌ (نش 4 : 7).






وكما قبلت الرب يسوع اسلك فيه وسر على نوره وأتكل على بره وليكن ايمانك به وطيداً وأثبت فيه اجعله نصيب راحتك وميراث خلاصك وعربون مجدك في هذه الحياة وقل مع الرسول بولس لي الحياة هي المسيح (في 1 : 21).






طوبى لمن يدرك هذا الحب وسعيد هو من يذوق عذوبتة محبة العالم كلها غرور وخداع ومحبه يسوع وحدها ثابته صادقه أمينه هادئة، رصينه لا تتغير ولا تتقلب الى الدهر، كل ما في الخليقة زائل ومائل للعدم أما يسوع فهو أزلي أبدي لا يتغير هو المستحق المحبة وحده دون الخليقة بأسرها، أحب يسوع فوق كل شيء فوق كل خليقة فوق كل عذوبة ، احبه كما أحبك ، أحبه بلا قياس ، مغبوط هو الذي يصل الى عمق هذه المحبة وويل لمن يفضل شيئاً مهما كان على محبة يسوع الى كل من يحب يسوع يصير معه واحداً وتصير السماء سماءه والملكوت ملكوته ويملك معه الى الأبد.






أيتها المحبة المقدسه محبة يسوع الفاتنه ألا يشتعل لهيب نارك في قلبك وسهامك تخترق فؤادي واحشائي فذوبي يا نفسي واسبح يا قلبي في مياه هذه المحبة الصافيه ، يا لها من نار مقدسة، نار محبته لا توصف ، نار محبة الله نار مقدسه محرقه ومذيبه ولكنها منعشه ولذيذه ومرطبة للروح إنها تحرق وتذيب الشر، تنقي القلب وترفعه الى العلاء ، أيتها المحبة النقيه تعالي واسكني واستريحي في قلبي ليستريح قلبي فيك، ادخليني الى مرعاك الخصيب اضيئي واشرقي ارتفعي اروي غليلي بردي ورطبي لوعة أشواقي التائقة اليك ، اضبطي بيدك وقربيني نحوك لأني أشتاق الى الوصول اليك .






يا محبة الله يا ملكة الفضائل وسلطانه القلوب يا من تملكين بالعدل والسعاده في يمينك ، أملكي عقلي وقلبي وفؤادي وشعوري وإحساسي ، استولي وتسلطي على كل ما في، حولي كل عاطفة فيّ اليك حتى لا أحس ولا أشعر إلا بك ، حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات (نش 5 : 16) يسوع ما اجوده ما أجمله (زك 9 : 17).






اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش 1 : 3).
اسندوني باقراص الزبيب أنعشوني بالتفاح فإني مريضة حباً (نش 2 : 5).
تحت ظله اشتهيت الجلوس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي (نش 2 : 3).
فماذا يجيب الرب يسوع : أريني وجهك سمعني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل (نش 2 : 14).
كلك جميل يا حبيبتي ليس فيك عيبةٌ (نش 4 : 7).







وكما قبلت الرب يسوع اسلك فيه وسر على نوره وأتكل على بره وليكن ايمانك به وطيداً وأثبت فيه اجعله نصيب راحتك وميراث خلاصك وعربون مجدك في هذه الحياة وقل مع الرسول بولس لي الحياة هي المسيح (في 1 : 21).


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
واحب اهنيك علي مجهودك الرائع في تنسيق الصور مع الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

ان كان السيد "ملكنا"، "لنا" 

 اذا كل شيء يكون لنا ايضا...

آه كم نحن اغنياء

رائع موضوعك يا جو

بركة يصسوع ترعاكي


----------



## monmooon (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسسسسسسسي كتييييير علي المضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (10 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااااا جوى على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
انه حقا نشيد القلب المحب
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------

